# 20 inches x 3



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

I did some online research, studied satellite maps, and found a gem of a flow within a day’s drive of my home. I made my first trip there in August and camped there for a weekend. I had some success on my first outing on a hot sunny day. I had a feeling that the fall bite would be really good, so I returned there last weekend. In a scenic stretch of water that takes some effort to reach, far away from glittery bass boats with 250 hp Mercury engines, I had a special day on my kayak. For the first time ever I landed 3 smallmouth bass over 20 inches in a single day. The first 20 incher came in late morning on a Whopper Plopper. Then later came two 21 inch bass on a Speedcraw. These fish were caught 25 minutes apart and were nearly identical. (If I did not know better I would think I caught the same fish twice!) ...A day I will never forget!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Fun day for sure!!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

AWESOME for sure!!! congrats on such a successful day fishing.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> View attachment 222571
> View attachment 222570
> View attachment 222569
> 
> I did some online research, studied satellite maps, and found a gem of a flow within a day’s drive of my home. I made my first trip there in August and camped there for a weekend. I had some success on my first outing on a hot sunny day. I had a feeling that the fall bite would be really good, so I returned there last weekend. In a scenic stretch of water that takes some effort to reach, far away from glittery bass boats with 250 hp Mercury engines, I had a special day on my kayak. For the first time ever I landed 3 smallmouth bass over 20 inches in a single day. The first 20 incher came in late morning on a Whopper Plopper. Then later came two 21 inch bass on a Speedcraw. These fish were caught 25 minutes apart and were nearly identical. (If I did not know better I would think I caught the same fish twice!) ...A day I will never forget!


Love the scenery . ...3 20s......beautiful


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Look at how similar two of the fish look. Same size, same color, same stretch of water. I caught them about 25 minutes apart. I looked for marks that indicated I might have caught it before but could not find anything... What do you guys think? Could this really be the same fish?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Look like different fish to me. Look at the white spots on the belly of the fish, they don't line up. Specifically the bright white spot under the gill plate on the top fish. Awesome day! Congrats!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

UNREAL!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

that looks like a sick flow! some incredible fish to boot!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Congratulations man that is awesome!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

It's possible 


YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> View attachment 222622
> View attachment 222623
> View attachment 222624
> 
> ...


 It's possible but those are different fish. I have caught fish that broke off and hit again within minutes . lure still hooked in her mouth


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think different fish as well. Just look at the color of the gill plates. One has much more white on it. Congrats on finding an incredible fishery. That's the kind of thing dreams are made of!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I think different fish as well. Just look at the color of the gill plates. One has much more white on it. Congrats on finding an incredible fishery. That's the kind of thing dreams are made of!


X2 on the gill plates


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very, very cool! That's some seriously good smallie water. I wanna go!!!


----------

